# try a zink



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

take a look at the zink power clucker or the power maximus(POLY). there pretty easy to blow good sounding calls. and there only $25.00


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Or you could try a Foiles, or a Saunders, or a Giant Killer, or a (insert name here)........... There is more to the world than Zink and Avery. :roll:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

SDwaterfowler said:


> ...more to the world than Zink and Avery. :roll:


What!?!? Where. haha


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I got one of those Power Cluckers that my buddy gave me when I moved up here. It's a nice sounding call but seems kinda soft or quiet. I even blew it at a couple honkers and they turned around and went the other way. :eyeroll: 
Some geese never learn any respect! :lol: 
Dan


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Fred Zink is not only a great outdoorsman who makes amazing calls, but he is also a great guy. Foiles and Tim Grounds both kinda act like jerks.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Round and round we go, where we stop... Well, I doubt it will ever stop.

Blow the call that you sound best on, bottom line.


----------



## Hair Trigger Gun Dogs (May 5, 2007)

If you don't have anything nice to say... Tim grounds IS one of the most personable guys I have ever talked to, both in person and over the phone. (This is not only in regards to call makers... people in general)


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Don't really know about Grounds of Foiles in person, but I support Lynch Mob so much because Lynch himself is one of the nicest guys I've ever talked too.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

wyogoose said:


> Foiles and Tim Grounds both kinda act like jerks.


Hey shoot me your address. I will send you a brand new $100 bill. Use it to buy your self a clue!


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm with TANATA, Lynch is the man. I've talked to him on several occasions and he's very respectable and doesn't have an EGO problem like a couple of the other guys.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Greenhead88 said:


> take a look at the zink power clucker or the power maximus(POLY). there pretty easy to blow good sounding calls. and there only $25.00


Let's don't and say we did. oke: 
I still haven't forgave my buddy for scaring my geese away by giving me that PC! :******: 
How rude! :eyeroll:
I always suspected that guy! :roll:

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Leo Porcello said:


> wyogoose said:
> 
> 
> > Foiles and Tim Grounds both kinda act like jerks.
> ...


Leo, 
Did I mention I misplaced my clue and I need a new one :lol: 
Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

*Its in the mail Dan!! *

Sorry I could not resist to bring the big font back! :lol:


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Tim Grounds came out here one time for a goose hunt and just whined about the hunting the whole time and talked about how Wyo was worthless for waterfowl hunting. Most goose hunting sucks when it is early season and 70 out. Just kinda ticked me off. I met foiles at Sportsmans one time and when my buddy asked him to sign his call he said he only would if he bought a T-shirt and blew him off. Everytime I have met Fred he was really polite, took time to answer questions and tune calls. This was just my opinion on them doesnt mean anything, just my experience. As for their calls, I dont have a problem with them, they both make great calls obviously.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Were you personally involved in this hunt with Grounds or is that second hand info?

Does not sound like Foiles as I doubt he needs the $14.00 from a T-shirt that bad that he would give a guy an ultimatum like that.

But I everyone has their bad or off days so who knows. I wasn't there so... :beer:


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I agree that we all have our days. It doesnt mean anything about them it was just my exerience. The hunt with Grounds was a two shot competition hunt and he was saying that night at the banquet when I was standing near him. Like I said, doesnt matter though. Google the two shot goose hunt in Goshen county and check it out. Some of you ought to come out some time, its a blast.


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

Leo Porcello said:


> Does not sound like Foiles as I doubt he needs the $14.00 from a T-shirt that bad that he would give a guy an ultimatum like that.


That actually sounds exactly like him. From both my experience, and just about anyone else's who didn't walk in to talk to him with their noses in various shades of brown before entering his booth.

Grounds, could take him or leave him. Never met him, or used any of his products.

Zink I wouldn't mind if there weren't a bunch of mindless Zink drones following in his footsteps... say it with me. gotta get a band... gotta get a band... gotta get a band... Avery... Avery... Avery.

Thats why I try to buy products from small companies. I try, albeit difficult at times, to stay away from companies that use marketing ploys to sell their product. I let time, and true customer appreciation be the marketing ploy. How many full page adds for G and H decoys have you ever seen?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I guess we all have our favorites. If it was forced on me, and I had to choose one of these three golden boys to hunt with, I'd have to choose Zink. I've talked to him a couple of times on the phone and my buddy has hunted with him a few times. He's not bad and he definitely knows a lot about geese...whatever that means.

Leo has a good point about the small, non-descript companies. I don't know that a G & H decoy is, per say, a small company, but I know what he's saying. Let the quality of the product dictate the success, without depending on all the bells and whistles that go along with mass marketing.

The problem with this ideology is that it doesn't take long to get absorbed into the industry and become another household name when you are good and successful. A prime example would be the Duck Commander. When he first arrived on the scene, he and his Go-Devil making buddy Coco, were using "normal" equipment and shooting ducks, and lots of them, in normal ways. Enter mass marketing! Now look at the Commander and his crew. Clad in the newest camo clothing (I think they have their own line), shooting camouflaged scatterguns, singing the praises of this product and that. They've been commercialized and it's taken away from the mystic that they once held.

As for Foils, I think he makes a great sounding and LOUD call. I like it very much and would love to own one. I never will though, simply because I don't care for the man. I will admit, I've never met him or talked to him, but I don't want too either. Meat Grinder equals Meat Head in my book. What an image of hunting to project to the masses through his videos! Besides, the only heavy metal I want involved in my duck and goose hunting is a few loads of heavy steel shot.

Just my opinion. Take it for what it's worth.
Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

dfisher said:


> The problem with this ideology is that it doesn't take long to get absorbed into the industry and become another household name when you are good and successful. A prime example would be the Duck Commander. When he first arrived on the scene, he and his Go-Devil making buddy Coco, were using "normal" equipment and shooting ducks, and lots of them, in normal ways. Enter mass marketing! Now look at the Commander and his crew. Clad in the newest camo clothing (I think they have their own line), shooting camouflaged scatterguns, singing the praises of this product and that. They've been commercialized and it's taken away from the mystic that they once held.


Dan you hit that one DEAD ON! There was a time I could not get the latest DC video fast enough. Now I don't even give them a second glance. But I do realize the guy has a family to feed so I can't knock him for bringing in some extra cash.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree with some on the first impression of Foiles that I had.

I met him at an expo and he just came off as arrogant. But again he could have been having a bad day. That day I was looking to buy a call and started to ask him lots of questions.....he just blew me off and acted like I was not worth his time. That is no way to make a sale. So i moved to a different booth and bought a couple calls where the guys were very helpful.

I will always give a guy another chance. So if I go to another expo and he is there I will talk with him again.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

More money they bring in the more they can hunt. :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Did and failed.

cant blow zink for my life

Try a Foiles


----------

